# Youpon Holly for cooking?



## johncoby (Feb 9, 2009)

I think I know the answer to this, but just wanted to make sure since I got a boatload of youpon holly from my sister inlaw. The official name is *Ilex vomitoria* . As it's name says, if you cook with  it, you will vomit or have diaheara.

Yes?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I would not use the holly...


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't know about cooking with it, but yes, eating it will cause spontaneous, uncontrolled vomiting (high school horticulture class, teacher told us this, one guy decides to test it. results as expected).

I would recommend against.

EDIT:I just did a wiki search.  Apparently, the vomiting is a mental reaction, but the guy in high school sure did have a chat with Earl.  I still say stay away.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaupon_Holly

Edit again:  Once again, Wiki seems to have failed.  USDA says it will make you puke....Darn those quality controllers.
http://www.plants.usda.gov/plantguide/doc/cs_ilvo.doc


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 9, 2009)

No go on the Holly, & Welcome to the SMF family


----------



## alx (Feb 9, 2009)

At  least the birds find it appetizing.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2009)

Holly should only be used for Christmas Decorations!!!


----------



## eman (Feb 15, 2009)

yupon was the first thing my scout master warned us about. the limbs are long and straight and are just the right size for roasting weenies over a fire . Except for the after effects . runs are for sure and vomiting is possible.


----------



## alx (Feb 15, 2009)

Dittto...The neighborly lady comes over every year at christmas for same thing.Except for that...  I swear i would have cut down that tree buy now, makes a mess on everything.Oh-yeah the squirel and birds that live in it.I like my nadenias for same reason.Hollys drop berries this time of year here, must of had a hundred robbins eating the berries today.


----------



## hhohn (Jan 22, 2022)

johncoby said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but just wanted to make sure since I got a boatload of youpon holly from my sister inlaw. The official name is *Ilex vomitoria* . As it's name says, if you cook with  it, you will vomit or have diaheara.
> 
> Yes?


Hello,
I accidently used holly, thinking it was apple. It was horrible. It left a nasty, bitter aftertaste in the pork I smoked. My family and I couldn't eat it. Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 22, 2022)

NGE - not good eats!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 22, 2022)

I had to remove a Holly bush once. That was a horrible experience. Every small piece of that shrub wants to injure you. I’ve never had more scratches in my life. It looked like I was in a cat fight.


----------



## DougE (Jan 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I had to remove a Holly bush once. That was a horrible experience. Every small piece of that shrub wants to injure you. I’ve never had more scratches in my life. It looked like I was in a cat fight.


Been there done that many times, but at least I was getting paid for the pleasure. I'd take a holly any day over having to climb up in a hawthorn, honeylocust, or a hedgeapple, though. Those got some serious thorns.


----------

